
Trump insider: New administration won't attack renewable energy - djoldman
http://www.utilitydive.com/news/trump-energy-policy/430205/
======
mcv
I've seen several articles already that seem to amount to: "Trump said he was
going to do something awful, but he's not going to do it really, or not yet."
While he was going to repeal Obamacare, he's going to keep the bits that make
Obamacare good, for example. And he may have a global warming denier in charge
of that, but he's not going to repeal green energy subsidies (yet).

Was his whole campaign just talk in order to capture the extremist vote? I
certainly welcome that he's backpedaling a bit in some areas, and I hope he
continues doing that, but it doesn't exactly help his reputation as an erratic
flip-flopper, and underscores that we still can't believe a word he says.

Still, better that he only says the stupid things than that he also does them.

